# The Land of Black Glass



## theskyfullofdust (Jul 3, 2009)

In a few weeks I am embarking on a new campaign (3.5 D&D) set in an home-brew world. I aim to start a story hour based on the adventures, to see if I can make something people will want to read.

Here's the website I put together for the campaign: Land of Black Glass

The roster of PCs hasn't quite been finished yet, but it looks like an interesting party that's coming together.

More to follow in a few weeks.

Simon


----------

